# Hello, but WTH is with my first message



## SortingStuff (Dec 5, 2018)

Can’t read the rules page b/c I keep getting an error message at the top of the page. I’m definitely logged in, but the pop-up says I’m not or don’t have permissions to view the rules page. 

That being one....
I’ve enjoyed browsing the threads here & have accumulated some knowledge of our situation. I appreciate all the soul-beating that’s done here.

If I ever get a chance to post anything other than this, I look forward to the variety and depth of answers.

T~


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The way the system works, after you post in this forum, you need to wait a while for the system to give you permission to access other forums.

You should get full access shortly.


----------

